# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Hormonale onzuiverheden?

## Myrrr.

Hee allemaal,

Ik heb (wanneer ik ongsteld moet worden/ben/geweest ben) af en toe last van puistjes.
Het is altijd in dezelfde periode en dus hormonaal neem ik aan?
Weten jullie of hier iets tegen is te doen?

X-jes

----------

